# BOGUS flights posted on united.com



## Joannelitt2 (Oct 24, 2014)

Imagine this after months of searching everyday for a decent airfare to cabo San Lucus  and finally finding a some what decent fare of 1250 dollars round trip on 2 direct flights.  United without notifying me cancels my direct flight home puts me on a flight 2 hours earlier than my original flight and doesn't even notify me. 

I just so happened to go online this morning to check for a friend and I didnt see my flight online. I than go and view my reservation and see that they not only cancelled my direct flight and put me on a stop over flight two hours earlier but they didn't even assign me a seat! 

I than called united and spoke to a supervisor and she said an email was sent out. Well my response back to her was I didn't receive an email and should of been called and given the chance to choose what flight I would want instead of just assigning me what ever they wanted to. What happened to the customer having a choice! 

I know when jet blue changes their schedule by a few minutes we are notified by email and asked to confirm the changes and it's just a time change not a total flight change. I then ask her to check On my daughter flight who is booked also on a direct flight home on a Saturday her flight was also changed to a stop over and again she or I was not notified. 

Bottom line I had to change my flight home to a day earlier to be on a non stop, losing a day of my much needed vacation and losing points at my timeshare for one night. When asked if there was a direct flight home for my daughter on either the Friday or Sunday she informed me only on Monday. This is New Years weekend when most people would want to fly on a sat or Sunday not a Monday. 

I really feel UNITED airlines posts direct flights so customers will book with them and then they just go ahead and cancel them and change you to a stop over whenever they feel like. When asked if the flight was cheaper since it's not direct anymore I was told if her existing flight was booked today it would be 3,000 dollars instead of the  1250 I paid back in sept. CRAZY CRAZY CRAZY who in their right mind would pay 3,000 to fly not even first class. I asked for some sort of compensation and was told I needed to contact customer care online. I will NEVER  book with united again!!!!!!!!!!!!AND neither should any of you, unless you want UNITED to choose your flight for you.


----------



## topmom101 (Oct 24, 2014)

It's unbelievable how some airlines get away with pulling stunts like that.


----------



## Ken555 (Oct 24, 2014)

Unfortunately, there are many reports of similar experiences with many other airlines. It happens all the time. Flight changes is one of my main reasons to have a monitoring program update daily and I also routinely check my reservations ahead of time, just in case there are any unexpected itinerary changes. It's simply part of the flying experience these days. And, it's not just United. Given the reports on TUG and elsewhere, I'd say it happens more frequently with Delta.


Sent from my iPad


----------



## Joannelitt2 (Oct 24, 2014)

That's why I only try and fly jet blue they have never in the 15 years I have flown with them have totally cancelled a flight months before . Yes maybe the day of due to flight trouble. But the they reimburse you for your flight in full ,book you on the next flight available and if that isn't until the next day . They not only put us up in a beautiful hotel for the night but gave us all our meals at hotel not vouchers for fast food. But jet blue doesn't fly to cabo not yet anyway. Here's hoping !!!!!


----------



## camachinist (Oct 24, 2014)

One can actually book as of this post time in business/first on the EWR-SJD nonstop 12/26-1/2 for 3100 r/t. Currently, they're selling 12/28-1/5 in economy for 895.00 r/t. 

Those of us who fly a lot check our reservations daily. IMO, it shouldn't be that way but it's one of those 'pick the hill one wants to die on' things. 

Myself, if faced with flying a 6.5hr block time in a 737 torture tube in economy, I'd probably prefer the layover at IAH. 

I don't fly UA anymore but that was mainly due to planes breaking. After the last engine out on takeoff and finishing the trip on a SuperShuttle, I switched to AA. So far, no unexpected cancellations in the last two years. Nothing is perfect though. Sorry about your experience.


----------



## Joannelitt2 (Oct 24, 2014)

Thanks my daughters flight was from dca and my flight from ewr is on dec 26 that's when my timeshare starts . And I also check daily but I usually just check to see what the fare is even though if it goes down I won't get credit. But never did I think I would have to check a reservation already purchased to make sure the airline didn't change the route. They didn't even give me a choice, otherwise I would of chosen to fly into jfk since I live on Long Island . Only was flying into nj because of flight being direct. Time changes I don't have a problem with ,but ROUTE changes a customer should have a say.


----------



## Lydlady (Oct 24, 2014)

Thank you for the great suggestion to check reservations daily.  We had a problem with Expedia earlier this year and had to return from our week in Kauai a day early... mainly due to a delay in being notified by them of changes to our return flight.


----------



## rapmarks (Oct 24, 2014)

I have to fly from fort myers to sioux falls, sd, and United is the best option.  sorry to hear this.


----------



## camachinist (Oct 24, 2014)

In the past, when UA was more generous, this prior to the CO merger, one would, depending on status, get compensation for schedule changes/rebookings. As a 1K, I'd typically get 200-300 bucks (airline funny money) for such a change, sometimes more for an international itinerary (UA doesn't consider Mexico to be international the same was as Asia, Europe, etc). 

These days, the airlines pretty much have the 'our way or the highway' where one accepts the change or a refund, presuming an otherwise acceptable alternative cannot be found. The COC (contract of carriage) gives them that freedom. Of course, if enough passengers leave and book elsewhere, it affects their bottom line. However, in this increasingly less competitive marketplace with major airlines merging, they're getting stingier with compensation at the same time getting more fast and loose with the COC. 


If I'm understanding your complaint correctly, it appears you've had your Saturday, 1/3 return to EWR from SJD cancelled and re-booked on the one-stop, which you voluntarily changed to a non-stop on Friday, 1/2. What's odd is that they're still selling seats on the 1/3 non-stop and there are currently 16 unassigned seats in economy. It's odd to me that they would have cancelled your reservation. If known, was there a change in departure time and, if so what?

What I usually do when faced with such a uni-lateral change is step back and examine the options prior to making any contact. I've done this both at the airport with in-person contacts, as well as with advance issues like the one you've faced here. My reasoning is this: The airline made an involuntary change. At that point, the passenger has a lot of flexibility, as your change to Friday at no cost showed. However, once one makes a voluntary change, flexibility ends and things after that get expensive. That said, since it's only October and the flight isn't until January, there's a good probability that another airline-driven change will occur, like a schedule change, which may open up new options. Keep an eye on that. I used to use this hack to book cheap flights on routes with common schedule changes and use those changes to get onto more desirable and expensive flights for free. It was part of our mileage running tool box and why I have nearly a million flown miles on UA. Lots of tricks and even leisure passengers can avail themselves of them. 

Good luck!


----------



## Joannelitt2 (Oct 24, 2014)

Actually I was booked non stop flight ewr to sjd dec 26 returning Tuesday jan 6 non stop sjd to ewr. They cancelled the non stop on Tuesday and put me on a flight 2 hours earlier on Tuesday with a stop over of two hours in Arizona . I am now coming home on Monday the 5 th of jan in order to be on a nonstop flight since I am flying solo. My daughter and her husband are coming home on the sat but to iAd. Sorry for the confusion about what days the flight were . It was two different reservations that were cancelled. Neither of which i was notified for. Just a shame that we are paying so much for our flights and they can just change our flight and not even bother to contact us and see what would be good for the customer. I would of rather flew home into jfk but chose ewr because of the non stop flight only. Bottom line we should just tell them a time frame and let them choose what flight we should be on that's a sin. We are paying them for a service and they should be accommodating us not the other way around.


----------



## Joannelitt2 (Oct 24, 2014)

And I will be checking to see if they put that non stop flight on Tuesday bac. The agent said they might but they wouldn't just put the passengers who were on it originally back on unless we see it and notify them. So again I will now be checking everyday it's like a part time job to travel.


----------



## pacodemountainside (Oct 24, 2014)

*They Got Me!*

Made 3 hour non-stop reservation to SJD last March from DEN.

Looked after reading OP and has been changed to 7 hour one stop ordeal.

No notice  what-so-ever!:annoyed:

Does anyone know if I can cancel and request cash refund? Too late to dispute on CC.


----------



## Karen G (Oct 24, 2014)

pacodemountainside said:


> Made 3 hour non-stop reservation to SJD last March from DEN.


Do you know that Southwest now has non-stop flights from DEN to SJD?


----------



## Vacationfuntips (Oct 24, 2014)

pacodemountainside said:


> Made 3 hour non-stop reservation to SJD last March from DEN.
> 
> Looked after reading OP and has been changed to 7 hour one stop ordeal.
> 
> ...



Paco,

Yes, you can.  Ask to speak with a customer service agent or supervisor.  If one does not help you, ask for the other.  Tell them you do not agree with the change in schedule and want a refund.  

Good luck!

Cynthia T.


----------



## am1 (Oct 24, 2014)

This is why when using miles I always book my flights as a multi city to someplace I may want to go in the future but if the flights change I will get a refund of half the trip.  My stopover is in the city that I want to end up in for a period of time.


----------



## pacodemountainside (Oct 24, 2014)

Karen G said:


> Do you know that Southwest now has non-stop flights from DEN to SJD?



No!  Thanks for heads up. Knew SW was expanding,  but had not looked into.


----------



## urban5 (Oct 25, 2014)

I believe United does not automatically notify you of a schedule change unless you have selected that option in your initial reservation confirmation.  So if you make a reservation and do not opt for notification you  will not be notified of changes unless you check your reservation online.


----------



## radmoo (Oct 25, 2014)

I am neither UA employee or shareholder but as we have United Crec card and fly quite often BOS/SFO route , I have to say that we are always notified of schedule changes.  Sometimes there are seat assignment discrepancies due to change in aircraft, but I believe that time changes are always reported in advance.


----------



## dougp26364 (Oct 25, 2014)

Joannelitt2 said:


> Imagine this after months of searching everyday for a decent airfare to cabo San Lucus  and finally finding a some what decent fare of 1250 dollars round trip on 2 direct flights.  United without notifying me cancels my direct flight home puts me on a flight 2 hours earlier than my original flight and doesn't even notify me.
> 
> I just so happened to go online this morning to check for a friend and I didnt see my flight online. I than go and view my reservation and see that they not only cancelled my direct flight and put me on a stop over flight two hours earlier but they didn't even assign me a seat!
> 
> ...



FWIW, I've had similar happen on nearly every airline out there. Sometimes I've been notified, more often I haven't. If you book more than 6 months in advance, just count on flight changes happening. 

A couple of weeks ago our UAL flight to Hawaii changed. Our original flight plan was no longer offered and our connection into LAX arrive 2 hours after the flight to OGG (Maui) had departed. The computer, when it can, will match you on the next closest departure/arrival (In my case it's typically departure time) time and the closest to the same connecting cities regardless of whether it makes sense to the customer. It's a computer algorythm and nothing more, nothing less. It rarely works in our favor, sometimes it does.

I watch our reservations closely. When a change happens the online system askes me to confirm it's OK by clicking a the continue button, then the reservation is confirmed. 

What I've learned to do is, when the change happens, FIRST go to the airline website and see what's available if I was booking the flight today (shop for flights as if I were paying cash or in FF miles). THEN, without getting my knickers in a knot, calling and politely explaining the itenerary the computer choose for us doesn't work and could we please be moved to this itenerary. To date I've had little trouble getting the itenerary that best fits our needs. There's no demanding, no yelling and no threats. Just a conversation AFTER I've found the itenerary(s) that would work better for us. 

Our outbound UAL flights changed a few weeks ago. Our return UL flights changed last night. After I looked at what worked for us I called, told them and we're on the best flights for us in seats we prefer (premium seating with extra leg room). We still have 6 months until our departure so chances are it will change at least one more time. In fact I'm almost counting on it.

If you book more than 6 months out and especially if you book close to when they release their initial schedules, you're just booking a seat to a destination. The fights can/will change and likely more than once. They have so many changes on so many flights it's rare that everyone/anyone get notified and if they do it's not consistant. 

So here's the rules that work for us. 

1. Check your flights frequently

2. If there's a change, look first at the departure/returns now offered from your destination and pick one that works best for you. Have a back up itenerary just in case.

3. Call and politely explain the internary the computer picked doesn't work for you and could they please change your reservation to the one that does.

So far I've had very little issues getting something that fits our needs better. If there's a huge fair difference or if I had booked seats with FF miles I sometimes find my options are more limited but, typically they get the job done. 

It's going to happen. Plan on it. Just watch for it and be prepared when it does.


----------



## dougp26364 (Oct 25, 2014)

radmoo said:


> I am neither UA employee or shareholder but as we have United Crec card and fly quite often BOS/SFO route , I have to say that we are always notified of schedule changes.  Sometimes there are seat assignment discrepancies due to change in aircraft, but I believe that time changes are always reported in advance.



You're lucky. With us it's 50/50. Sometimes we get an E-mail, sometimes we don't. I can't say why but it's definately hit or miss. I've learned to just watch our flights and expect the changes to happen eventually.


----------



## dougp26364 (Oct 25, 2014)

Joannelitt2 said:


> That's why I only try and fly jet blue they have never in the 15 years I have flown with them have totally cancelled a flight months before . Yes maybe the day of due to flight trouble. But the they reimburse you for your flight in full ,book you on the next flight available and if that isn't until the next day . They not only put us up in a beautiful hotel for the night but gave us all our meals at hotel not vouchers for fast food. But jet blue doesn't fly to cabo not yet anyway. Here's hoping !!!!!



Don't count on that Jetblue service forever. Wall Street had been on their back side about to much spent on customer service and finally got their CEO to retire. Things may be about to change and not for the better as far as the customer is concerned.

http://online.wsj.com/articles/jetblue-ceo-barger-to-retire-in-february-1411072958

Wall Street has started in on Delta now and Delta has told them to back off. 

http://www.thestreet.com/story/1291...reet-dont-tell-us-how-to-run-our-airline.html


----------



## BocaBoy (Oct 26, 2014)

This is the nature of airline travel today and it is not just United.  And by the way, don't believe for a minute that this type of thing never happens with Jet Blue.  They have a good reputation as compared to most other airlines, but they are not immune to flight cancellations.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Oct 27, 2014)

Who ever said you had to keep what they rescheduled you one.  Clearly if they drop a direct flight, and do not replace it, that is difficult to overcome. 

I routinely just check my flights, if there is a schedule change you can use that as a reason to reschedule that flight, without a charge fee to do so. 

So don't always take what your given, and assume you will NOT be notified.


----------



## BocaBoy (Oct 27, 2014)

Sandy VDH said:


> Who ever said you had to keep what they rescheduled you one.  Clearly if they drop a direct flight, and do not replace it, that is difficult to overcome.
> 
> I routinely just check my flights, if there is a schedule change you can use that as a reason to reschedule that flight, without a charge fee to do so.
> 
> So don't always take what your given, and assume you will NOT be notified.



Very good advice.  Sometimes you get lucky and can even reschedule to something that is better than your original flight.  That just happened to us on our American flight to Hawaii next month.


----------



## Joannelitt2 (Oct 27, 2014)

Unfortunately now I am coming home a day earlier in order to have a direct flight and my daughter will now be traveling 11 hours vs 5


----------



## Quiet Pine (Oct 27, 2014)

*...more frequently with Delta.*



Ken555 said:


> I'd say it happens more frequently with Delta.


 This is my experience too. Earlier this year, Delta changed both flights, going and returning. To make it worse, they changed the return flight from Montpellier to Paris to Minneapolis. That was it, the end of the trip, even though we originated in Phoenix and live in Arizona. I told my DH I was calling a real estate broker to sell the house because Delta had decided we must move to Minneapolis.


----------



## rapmarks (Oct 27, 2014)

I need to fly to Sioux Falls in December (from Florida). Allegiant flies direct once a week (a two hour plus drive away from my normal airport).   My fear is what happens in case of inclement weather, do you have to wait for next week's flight?


----------



## BocaBoy (Oct 27, 2014)

Joannelitt2 said:


> Unfortunately now I am coming home a day earlier in order to have a direct flight and my daughter will now be traveling 11 hours vs 5



On a long flight I often prefer a plane change go stretch the legs, especially if I am traveling in coach.


----------



## dougp26364 (Oct 27, 2014)

FWIW, we've just experienced 2 flight time changes and 1 equipement change on AA in the last 3 days for our flights in December. Fortunately they're not drastic changes and, the last change actually gives us a little better connection time, gets us home earlier and puts us on a regular jet as opposed to the regional jet we had been changed too a couple of days before. 

If you've got time to spare, go by air.


----------



## loosefeet (Oct 28, 2014)

Keep looking-call when something better comes up.


----------



## topmom101 (Oct 29, 2014)

Interestedly, I just read an article listing the 5 worst airlines and United ranked # 4. One of the reasons was for their mishandling of confirmed reservations. Btw, Spirit was # 1.


----------



## mdurette (Nov 1, 2014)

pacodemountainside said:


> No!  Thanks for heads up. Knew SW was expanding,  but had not looked into.



And....last time they changed one of my flights (it was only a 12 minute departure time change) they CALLED MY HOUSE to ask if that would be ok!


----------



## jehb2 (Nov 1, 2014)

Alaska Airlines did this to us this summer.  We were suppose to leave 11pm and they changed it to 11am 12 hours earlier. We would have lost a whole day of vacation. Furthermore they had us spending the night in the Seattle airport. They said they would NOT put us up in a hotel. To make matters worst this was an AA frequent flyer ticket and Alaska said they couldn't change it and AA said since I was on Alaska they couldn't change. After much back and forth and going up the chain of command a senior official at AA gave me the ideal route and times all on AA planes.


----------

